# Step up to naturals?



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hiiii,

Has anybody tried step up to naturals puppy food? I got some today to change my pup over from harringtons, he is currently on chicken and rice and theres been some dodgy poops. I am going to gradually mixing it in with his chicken and rice. It scores well on allaboutdogfood 80% for dry and 90% for wet, also gets good reviews on PAH website

Just wondering it anyone has any experience or thoughts?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

While Step up to naturals is quite a good food, it's no better then Harringtons I would think. 
How long has pup been on Harringtons and when did the poops start?
I wouldn't be changing food just for a few running poos which could be caused by pup "tasting" other things


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rona said:


> While Step up to naturals is quite a good food, it's no better then Harringtons I would think.
> How long has pup been on Harringtons and when did the poops start?
> I wouldn't be changing food just for a few running poos which could be caused by pup "tasting" other things


Oh gosh really? I thought the allaboutdogfood percentage was a good indicator. I had saw some bad things about Harringtons so thought I had made a better swap 

We have spent a while eliminating other things but nothing seems to change, I put him on boiled chicken and rice which produced pretty solid poos although not many of them. He also has been having problems with him glands, he has been to vets twice since December to have them emptied, I have seen on a few websites that this could be the food.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Oh gosh really? I thought the allaboutdogfood percentage was a good indicator. I had saw some bad things about Harringtons so thought I had made a better swap
> 
> We have spent a while eliminating other things but nothing seems to change, I put him on boiled chicken and rice which produced pretty solid poos although not many of them. He also has been having problems with him glands, he has been to vets twice since December to have them emptied, I have seen on a few websites that this could be the food.


I would recommend Step up to naturals for dogs with tummy issues as I've used it as treats for several of my walk dogs with sensitive tums and it's never upset them. 
How long after the tum upset have you left your pup on chicken and rice? People usually take them off when they see a solid poo or two whereas I'd always go for a few days longer or even a week or two if it's been a bad bout


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rona said:


> I would recommend Step up to naturals for dogs with tummy issues as I've used it as treats for several of my walk dogs with sensitive tums and it's never upset them.
> How long after the tum upset have you left your pup on chicken and rice? People usually take them off when they see a solid poo or two whereas I'd always go for a few days longer or even a week or two if it's been a bad bout


I have got a small bag for now and 1 tin of wet so I'll see how that bag goes.

It has been a few days, he seems really hungry the last few days though so I guessing it hasn't been filling him up, he is happy a playful though! he has had a sprinkle of the kibble on top of his rice and chicken tonight. I've been looking at Ava, Arden Grange, Skinners and Autarky, It is so difficult to decide as there is so much conflicting information! Just want to make sure Im giving him decent food!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just don't go swapping and changing too much.
I had a dog that had to lead his entire life on Chappie original wet (look at the rating for that!) because he had IBD and that was the food that worked. It literally saved his life and he lived to 13.5 years old 
Don't be a food snob because that won't get your pups tum sorted, just find the food that suits and stick with it, whatever it is


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rona said:


> Just don't go swapping and changing too much.
> I had a dog that had to lead his entire life on Chappie original wet (look at the rating for that!) because he had IBD and that was the food that worked. It literally saved his life and he lived to 13.5 years old
> Don't be a food snob because that won't get your pups tum sorted, just find the food that suits and stick with it, whatever it is


Completely agree there is definitely alot of food snobbery, makes you feel bad if your giving some that others think is inadequate, I'm not sure step up to naturals is going to work the kibble is tiny like rice crispies with a hole in the middle :Meh he has only had a tiny amount so I may reintroduce the harringtons over the next few days now his tum has settled, see what happens and then decide!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarah-p1 said:


> the kibble is tiny like rice crispies with a hole in the middle


That's odd, I still buy it in the bigger and smaller size and it doesn't look like that!!

What type did you buy?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh I suppose you buy the puppy kibble?

How old is pup?


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rona said:


> Oh I suppose you buy the puppy kibble?
> 
> How old is pup?


They only done one size fits all for puppies on the step up to naturals I have never seen kibble so small.. He's just 8 months


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarah-p1 said:


> They only done one size fits all for puppies on the step up to naturals I have never seen kibble so small.. He's just 8 months


Could be on adult food, might help tum too


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rona said:


> Could be on adult food, might help tum too


He has had the odd bag of adult Harringtons when the puppy hasn't been in stock and we're running low, Harringtons say their adult food is suitable for 8 weeks plus, not sure whether to reintroduce the Harringtons and see what happens


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarah-p1 said:


> He has had the odd bag of adult Harringtons when the puppy hasn't been in stock and we're running low, Harringtons say their adult food is suitable for 8 weeks plus, not sure whether to reintroduce the Harringtons and see what happens


Just seen your other thread. I'd be moving away from the Harringtons and staying on chicken and rice for at least another 3 days before adding anything else. The poo will look fine but the tummy lining will take longer to settle.
How long has pup had an upset tum this episode?


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rona said:


> Just seen your other thread. I'd be moving away from the Harringtons and staying on chicken and rice for at least another 3 days before adding anything else. The poo will look fine but the tummy lining will take longer to settle.
> How long has pup had an upset tum this episode?


His poop was bad for about a week, He hasn't had a poop for over 24 hours so I'm Abit worried about that is that normal?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarah-p1 said:


> His poop was bad for about a week, He hasn't had a poop for over 24 hours so I'm Abit worried about that is that normal?


That's a good sign,please stay on the chicken and rice for a few more days


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rona said:


> That's a good sign,please stay on the chicken and rice for a few more days


Will do, he still seems active enough so he cant be that hungry! Do you think I should reintroduce the Harringtons or something different?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Will do, he still seems active enough so he cant be that hungry! Do you think I should reintroduce the Harringtons or something different?


If his tum has never been good on Harringtons, then it's time for something else. Swap from the chicken and rice slowly though. Step up to naturals is as good as any, but I'd be inclined to start using adult food


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rona said:


> If his tum has never been good on Harringtons, then it's time for something else. Swap from the chicken and rice slowly though. Step up to naturals is as good as any, but I'd be inclined to start using adult food


I think it has been more of a recent thing he did occasionally have a 'cow pat' but were mainly alright, you have probably seen on the previous post we stopped the kong fillings and there wasnt any improvement so we assumed it was the Harringtons, there was quite a loose on Wednesday early afternoon and thats when I took him off everything and just put him on the chicken and rice


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Pups taste everything...............

If he's been alright on Harringtons then it's more likely some tidbit someone has given him or something he's "tasted" outside or even a local doggy tummy bug, it's not always food related but a change of food to something light is often the answer to clearing it up.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rona said:


> Pups taste everything...............
> 
> If he's been alright on Harringtons then it's more likely some tidbit someone has given him or something he's "tasted" outside or even a local doggy tummy bug, it's not always food related but a change of food to something light is often the answer to clearing it up.


Will keep him on the rice and chicken for a couple more days and see how he gets on, we are now up to 48 hours with no poop 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Will keep him on the rice and chicken for a couple more days and see how he gets on, we are now up to 48 hours with no poop
> 
> Thanks for all your help


Take him on a long walk, that usually gets things moving


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rona said:


> Take him on a long walk, that usually gets things moving


Thats on my list this morning! Fingers crossed! He doesn't seen bothered though I think I am more concerned then he is


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry, only just caught up with this or I would have put your mind at rest sooner.
Normal for them not to pooh often on chicken and rice. Heidi hadn’t been for a couple of days.
Vet said because it’s so pure and easy to digest there is little waste. Allow 3 days. On the third day she went.
I no longer worry on that score.
Just to add. Heidi was fine on Step Up dry but the wet didn’t suit at all. Add the tiniest bit if you’re going to use it and see what happens before you progress too far. In any case introduce one food slowly at a time and ensure he's settled on it before progressing.
Good luck


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

**update** 

Hi all, sorry I have been abit MIA, we have been to the vets again this morning (anal glands full again) third time since beginning of December. We had a chat about changing his diet to see if that helps..she actually recommended chappie. Anybody had any experiences of chappie? I know alot of people on here say it had magical powers


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Vets have been recommending original tinned Chappie for decades.
It’s definitely worth a try. It could well sort tummy/and gland issues in one.
I’d add a bit gradually and see how you go. 
If it works stick with it 
Unfortunately, it made Heidi itch but it’s all some dogs can eat. Some with serious tummy issues wouldn’t survive if fed anything else,


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wonder food

But only the wet not the dry...............


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

When I look at the ingredients I wonder how it has such magical powers  must be something in that works haha! He does like his dry food I was looking at AVA for his dry food seems to get good reviews on PAH! We didn’t go with the step up to naturals in the end the kibble was far too small he was swallowing it whole, its now sitting in my cupboard unused


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sarah-p1 said:


> We didn't go with the step up to naturals in the end the kibble was far too small he was swallowing it whole, its now sitting in my cupboard unused


Cant comment on Ava but def take the Step Up back. They'll refund/exchange opened bags!
( pick up a can of Chappie )


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Cant comment on Ava but def take the Step Up back. They'll refund/exchange opened bags!
> ( pick up a can of Chappie )


I'm going to take it back this evening along with the wet food I brought can't seem to locate the receipt which is irritating! Yes I'm definitely going to have a look at the old Chappie!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sarah-p1 said:


> I'm going to take it back this evening along with the wet food I brought can't seem to locate the receipt which is irritating! Yes I'm definitely going to have a look at the old Chappie!


Don't worry about receipt.
I think you'll be ok for exchange if it's their own brands.
Good luck


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

I got a bag of Ava junior for Large breeds I was in a rush so just grabbed it after reading good reviews online...the daily recommended feeding guide is 510-650g a day, I feel like this is a hell of a lot of dry food or is that a normal amount for a growing lab?


----------



## Duggee (Jan 25, 2020)

Sarah-p1 said:


> I got a bag of Ava junior for Large breeds I was in a rush so just grabbed it after reading good reviews online...the daily recommended feeding guide is 510-650g a day, I feel like this is a hell of a lot of dry food or is that a normal amount for a growing lab?


I looked online and that amount is for a puppy with a predicted adult weight of 40-50kg according to the [email protected] website - I hope for your sake that your Labrador doesn't reach that weight! Their feeding amounts seem similar to Wellness Core large breed puppy which is what I feed my lab... although I think I will try to find a British alternative at some point in the future. I was actually thinking of Ava.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Duggee said:


> I looked online and that amount is for a puppy with a predicted adult weight of 40-50kg according to the [email protected] website - I hope for your sake that your Labrador doesn't reach that weight! Their feeding amounts seem similar to Wellness Core large breed puppy which is what I feed my lab... although I think I will try to find a British alternative at some point in the future. I was actually thinking of Ava.


Yes, went back and re-read it, I must need glasses  he is only on the first day of his phasing in to his normal food, he seems to like though! Picks the AVA out first will persist with it and see if his backside agrees  every dog is different but the reviews seem positive so fingers crossed


----------



## Duggee (Jan 25, 2020)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Yes, went back and re-read it, I must need glasses  he is only on the first day of his phasing in to his normal food, he seems to like though! Picks the AVA out first will persist with it and see if his backside agrees  every dog is different but the reviews seem positive so fingers crossed


Please keep us posted! On a purely selfish level I'd like to know what you think of the Ava But of course I want to know how your pup is doing too!


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Duggee said:


> Please keep us posted! On a purely selfish level I'd like to know what you think of the Ava But of course I want to know how your pup is doing too!


Will do! Will soon tell if the poops go down hill :Meh


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Sarah-p1 said:


> Yes, went back and re-read it, I must need glasses  he is only on the first day of his phasing in to his normal food, he seems to like though! Picks the AVA out first will persist with it and see if his backside agrees  every dog is different but the reviews seem positive so fingers crossed


Try doing them as separate meals or courses rather than all mixed in together allowing selective feeding. Otherwise you may inadvertently end up with too fast a transition (and that speed could cause issues in and of itself, giving a false negative as to suitability).

I've recently completed a veeeerrrrry sloooooow (4 week) kibble transition with Cadvan and I started off by having the new stuff as training treats and the old for meals. Then he had his evening meal as two courses with the new as a second course. Then I swapped his evening meal for entirely new stuff. Then I reduced his breakfast amount of old and had the new stuff as a second course of breakfast, and then finally all new. But I never mixed them both and allowed him free choice between them.


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Torin. said:


> Try doing them as separate meals or courses rather than all mixed in together allowing selective feeding. Otherwise you may inadvertently end up with too fast a transition (and that speed could cause issues in and of itself, giving a false negative as to suitability).
> I've recently completed a veeeerrrrry sloooooow (4 week) kibble transition with Cadvan and I started off by having the new stuff as training treats and the old for meals. Then he had his evening meal as two courses with the new as a second course. Then I swapped his evening meal for entirely new stuff. Then I reduced his breakfast amount of old and had the new stuff as a second course of breakfast, and then finally all new. But I never mixed them both and allowed him free choice between them.


He's a typical greedy Lab so he just eats the lot will try it as a seperate meals and see how he gets on


----------



## Sarah-p1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Back to the vets this evening as pup was still unhappy with his backside, got a course of antibiotics and anti inflammatories to hopefully help him! He mentioned chappie along with the vet we saw last time so I will be off to buy some chappie in the morning! Anal gland problems seem never ending at the moment


----------

